# Anyone know Pionus breeders



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi -been looking for a breeder of Maximmilian Pionus -can't find anyone --


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

catastrophyrat said:


> Hi -been looking for a breeder of Maximmilian Pionus -can't find anyone --


 
Is that breeder or hand rearer? Pet or breeding/aviary bird?

We have 4 listed on our Breeders Directory:
www.parrotlinks.co.uk


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks basically looking for either a friendly baby or rehomer bird


----------

